
Battery breakthrough: Doubling performance with lithium metal - neo4sure
https://techxplore.com/news/2018-08-battery-breakthrough-lithium-metal-doesnt.html
======
knolan
Another week, another battery breakthrough.

Researchers will continue to chip away at the material science and the
chemistry to drive incremental improvements that are safe and economical while
our power hungry gadgets will do more with less power.

